
IPhone 5 nano-SIM hack - tanousjm
http://www.zdnet.com/iphone-5-nano-sim-hack-giffgaff-recommends-running-with-scissors-7000004705/
======
tanousjm
Worked for me with an AT&T micro-SIM.

